# Filternamen deutsch <-> english



## Ben Ben (27. August 2004)

Ich hoffe dieser Link hilft einigen weiter, die sich auch mal Englische Photoshoptuts anschauen und mit der Übersetzung der Filternamen nicht klar kommen. So gibt es bei dict.leo.org kein Wort für Sphererize was dem Verzerrungsfilter "Wellen" entspricht....

http://www.1a-photoshop.de/tips/filternamen.htm


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. August 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials461.html ?!


----------



## Ben Ben (27. August 2004)

Sorry, kam beim googlen aber nicht mit raus und hier habe ich nicht extra nochmal nachgeschaut.


----------



## Coranor (27. August 2004)

Und eine Forumssuche mit den Worten *übersetzung* und *photoshop* bringt Dich zu folgendem Thread, der auch zwei Links enthält mit allen möglichen Übersetzungen (Filtern, Werkzeugen und teilweise auch Befehle).


----------



## ShadowMan (27. August 2004)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber es war nur nett gemeint von Ben Ben! Daher von mir ein Danke, auch wenn ich schon viele solcher Listen kenne 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Coranor (27. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber es war nur nett gemeint von Ben Ben! Daher von mir ein Danke, auch wenn ich schon viele solcher Listen kenne
> 
> Gruß,
> Manuel ;-] *



Habe ich jeh etwas Gegenteiliges behauptet? 

Man muss aber auch nicht immer in die Ferne schweifen (zu google), wenn man das gute doch gleich um die Ecke findet (Forumssuche).


----------

